# IELTS questions... is it possible for online results to be incorrect?



## mliw90 (Mar 14, 2016)

So I took the IELTS exam about 2 weeks ago now. The results finally came out today online and, to say the least, I was surprised. I am a native English speaker and just did the general training, thinking I would have an easy time getting the 8s I needed in all bands. I did some preparation before and in my practice, I got 38/40 on the reading. I went over the other sections as well and felt confident going into the exam. 

However, my results today showed R-7.0, L-8.5, W-7.5, S-9.0. To say the least, I was shocked. Listening was actually the section I was most worried about as I got caught up in one part and had to take a best guess at a couple answers. My results were more than fine for that section though. Reading I thought was EASY though and I breezed through it. This isn't to say I didn't check my answers carefully and go back through everything, but I was very positive of the fact that I had answered everything or near everything correctly. I'm still in shock it is showing that I only got a 7 in this section. Writing as well I felt I deserved much better. My essays were to the point and creative. I filled up the entire writing area on both forms. I would contest this score, but it seems pointless with the low reading score as well.

Overall, I'm very disappointed with the IELTS process. I really feel there must have been some mistake on my reading results and am wondering if anyone has ever received different results on their TRF from the ones online. Writing is more subjective, but seeing people online who claim 8+ and seem to not have a very fluid sentence structure makes me greatly question that score. I've gone through high school and university with high marks in all my English courses and even been praised by one of my English teachers. But it's pointless to argue as long as the reading score stands. Plus it costs 240 dollars that I may never see again. At this point, I think my best bet will just be to fork out the money and go through the whole ordeal again.

Are there any alternative tests I can take for the 189/190 visa or will they only accept IELTS? I need the 20 points for English speaking to have a high enough total score. I don't know why my writing was so low. Possibly from some missing commas or similar grammatical errors? I don't think that would lower it all the way down to a 7.5 though and I think, overall, I use commas appropriately and where needed (if anyone wants to assess this based on my post I'd love to hear feedback, maybe I'm missing something haha). And the reading is most shocking of all. I'm really hoping the reading score was entered wrong somehow, but I highly doubt both reading and writing were. I don't know about others, but my reading score exam was done by written answers. I have sloppy handwriting so maybe that has something to do with it. I'm not really sure to be honest. Looks like I'll have to take the test again, but shelling out another 240 and going through that ordeal is going to be rough. 

I've heard PTE is all done on a computer. Is that accepted by Australian immigration for the 189/190 visas or not? If possible, I'd rather avoid taking IELTS again because I think the exam is faulty and I am displeased with the entire experience, not to mention the astronomical cost.

EDIT: This is a lot of writing, but I'd really appreciate anyone else with IELTS experience to weigh in. Thanks guys!


----------



## sheilae (Jan 28, 2017)

So I used to teach ESL (just on the side when I lived abroad) and honestly many of my friends who teach ESL currently (including IELTS courses) say it's very rare for native speakers to do extraordinarily well on the test unless they've done extensive course work (or have a MSc in English).


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*IELTS is a poorly constructed test, concocted by little people who are trying to show how very clever they are. It tests a candidate's ability to perform under test conditions and people who do not have good examination technique often do not score as well as they should have.*


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sheilae said:


> So I used to teach ESL (just on the side when I lived abroad) and honestly many of my friends who teach ESL currently (including IELTS courses) say it's very rare for native speakers to do extraordinarily well on the test unless they've done extensive course work (or have a MSc in English).


My wife is doing an ESL course, and I (born and bred English) have given up helping. It's too hard..

Native English speaking is so much different to the learning process for a foreign language speaker.

I am sure she would pass an IELTS now, (4 years English learning) but I would probably fail, even with a lifetime of using English.

I had a friend a few years ago that did the IELTS, and I remember thinking how much 'fresh' learning is needed to get it right.


----------



## theforsters (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello mliw90, 

I'm sorry to hear about your IELTS experience and thank you for sharing it here. It sounds like it really sucks! I'll have to take the academic and the general training tests soon, and I'm quite stressed about it. From what you have written, the horror stories seem true - it's hard, even for a born and bred native English speaker.

I hope you will score/scored better results the second time. All the best!


----------



## Nobody00 (Dec 27, 2016)

This sounds horrible! 
Clearly a test that is meant to test English language is poorly constructed if a native speaker doesn't do very well in it. 

I'm so grateful that I've avoided having to do the test so far, at the same time kind of curious what the result would be.

Good luck in your next attempt!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

I recommend the TOEFL-iBT test instead. But do not take it lightly. I was originally going to apply for a 189 visa. I am an English teacher (have been for over 11 years)...and when I took the test here in Australia, I scored perfect scores on Reading, Listening and Speaking...but only scored a 26/30 on my writing. The main reason for that (I believe anyway) is that I'm an American and it was graded by Australians (different spelling/writing styles). I wanted a to get Superior (for points), so when I was visiting my family in the US, I took it again and scored 119/120 points total (missed one point on the reading, as I ran out of time on it due to the loudness of the testing room and difficulty concentrating...so I rushed on the last few questions). 

I've heard a LOT of bad things about IELTS. I wouldn't recommend it at all.


----------

